

Ruby gem to release apps to the Google Play Store - trev9065
https://rubygems.org/gems/play_time

======
trev9065
We just released a gem that pushes our app to the Google Play Store. For those
of you who don't know, the api to publish apps is pretty hairy and this gem
turns all that code into a one liner. Enjoy!

